# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  نمساوية تنشر إعلانات في الصحف للتعرف على منقذ حياتها

## Ahmad zo3bi

تبحث النمساوية اورسولا غوزفاينر عن الرجل الذي انقذ حياتها، بعد تعرضها لنوبة قلبية في احد شوارع فيينا، وفي سبيل الوصول اليه نشرت أمس عددا من الاعلانات مع صور لها في عدد من الصحف. 

وتعود قصة اورسولا وهي شابة في الثانية والعشرين من العمر، شقراء وصاحبة بسمة مشرقة ووجه صبوح تزينه عينان واسعتان، الى الاسبوع الماضي، عندما انهارت فجأة دون سابق انذار مرضي او اية عوارض لتسقط على الارض، بينما كانت وصديقة لها تتسوقان . 

انهيار اورسولا المفاجئ صاحبه فقدان صاحبتها لاعصابها وصراخها تطلب نجدة المارة، بحثا عمن يسعف اورسولا في قلب شارع مزدحم وسط سوق ماريا هيلفا العريض، اكبر اسواق العاصمة النمساوية فيينا. ومع ان معظم المارة لم يكترثوا لما حصل لأورسولا، الا ان رجلا يرتدي ملابس مدنية ظهر فجأة مؤكدا انه طبيب، وبدأ مسرعا في اجراءات اسعاف تتالت وتنوعت بعمليات دلك وضغط وتنفس ومحاولات لايقاظها من الاغماء الذي اعتراها لاخراجها من الحالة التي دخلت فيها، وما ان فاقت ومع وصول عربة الاسعاف توارى الرجل فجأة تماما كما ظهر. 

وفي المستشفى حيث ترقد اورسولا الان وهي تتماثل للشفاء اخبرها الاطباء ان الرجل انقذ حياتها بخبرته التي ابقتها على الحياة، والا فانها كانت ميتة لا محالة من صدمة قلبية. 

اورسولا، كما جاء في اعلاناتها، ترغب في رؤية ذلك «الفارس» لتشكره. الطريف ان عددا ممن اعجبوا بصورها تقدموا لها منهم من ادعى انه ذلك الطبيب، ومنهم من عبر عن اعجابه، راجيا افساح الفرصة امامه لتحقيق مزيد من «الانقاذ». الا ان ذلك لم يكن مقنعا بسبب وجود شاهدة عيان يمكنها التعرف على المنقذ الحقيقي، وهي صديقة اورسولا، الشخص الوحيد الذي بامكانه التعرف على الطبيب الذي عادت على يديه اورسولا لصحتها مرة اخرى، هذا اذا ما قرأ اعلانات اورسولا وتقدم اليها.

----------


## محمد العزام

والله موقف شهامة 

لو انه عندنا كان ضل ملزق فيها لما تصحى عشان اقل ما فيها ياخذ مكافأة 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


مشكور احمد

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الطريف ان عددا ممن اعجبوا بصورها تقدموا لها منهم من ادعى انه ذلك الطبيب، ومنهم من عبر عن اعجابه، راجيا افساح الفرصة امامه لتحقيق مزيد من «الانقاذ».


شكرا محمد ....

بس مش كمان شبابنا لحالهم هيك وهاي شباب النمسا معنا :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

بالعكس عندنا شهامة في كل شرائح المجتمع

عندهم كانوا في اكبر سوق في النمسا وبالغلط حتى طلع واحد يساعد

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _والله موقف شهامة 
> 
> لو انه عندنا كان ضل ملزق فيها لما تصحى عشان اقل ما فيها ياخذ مكافأة 
> 
> 
> 
> مشكور احمد_



حرام عليك...احنا المسلمين الي بنعلم الناس الشهامه...وهو تقدم وساعدها بدافع انه طبيب..لكن لو عندنا الكل بيحاول يساعدها وهم مش اطباء

----------


## محمد العزام

طيب مالكم كلكم علي 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
الشهامة موجودة وما حكيت شي بس شو القصد من ورا الشهامة هون بيحكي انو ساعدها وراح وما بين بعدها يعني ما كان اي قصد من ورا هالعمل كلو

----------


## زهره التوليب

بعتقد اني جاوبتك شو القصد...القصد تلبيه نداء العمل...دافعه انه طبيب
لكن احنا شو بكون الدافع عنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عمل الخير

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_بعتقد اني جاوبتك شو القصد...القصد تلبيه نداء العمل...دافعه انه طبيب
لكن احنا شو بكون الدافع عنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عمل الخير
_


 ما بعرف شو بكون القصد او الدافع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Acebf6cab7:  والله انا لما بساعد حدا مابكون عندي دافع غير الخير

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ والله انا لما بساعد حدا مابكون عندي دافع غير الخير_


بس الكل زي هيك بيعمل للخير 

وين ما رحتي مين بيعمل للخير ومين بيعمل عكس الخير لمقاصد شخصية

----------


## زهره التوليب

طيب...مع اني مش مفتنع :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لاااااااا شعبنا بقدم خدمات من باب ينقال عنو شهم ونشمي ونخونجي مش من باب حب مساعدة الاخرين وانا متأكد من هالإشي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا يا احمد . . . ليش ؟
حلو الواحد يساعد الناس بس لحب الخير مو لغايات ثانية

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _لا يا احمد . . . ليش ؟
> 
> حلو الواحد يساعد الناس بس لحب الخير مو لغايات ثانية
> _


هيك المفروض ميسم بسسسسسس اللي صاير غير هيك شعبنا بساعد من باب انو يقولوا عنو نخونجي ونشمي مش من باب انو بحب مساعدة الناس وانا متأكد مية بالمية

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بما انك متأكد 100% 
هذا بيعني انك مثلهم   :Wink:

----------


## عُبادة

> لاااااااا شعبنا بقدم خدمات من باب ينقال عنو شهم ونشمي ونخونجي مش من باب حب مساعدة الاخرين وانا متأكد من هالإشي



عذرا 
بس كلامك غلط

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _بما انك متأكد 100% 
> 
> هذا بيعني انك مثلهم 
> _


 :Db465236ff: ....كلنا مثل بعض بس بالاخر بنساعد دايما بغض النظر عن الدوافع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

القصة بتبين انه الدنيا بعده فيها خير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي جلطتوني انت واياه واياه في هيك وفي هيك اي في ناس بالصوم بكون شغلتها المرئاه بس وهاد عادي والناس ما بتقدر تعرف النوايا في ناس بتتصرف مشان حد يقول عنها والله فلان عمل هيك وفي ناس بتتصرف بس حب للمساعده وهاي نفوس ما بعلم عنها الا ربنا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _القصة بتبين انه الدنيا بعده فيها خير_


لأ حكيمة :Bl (5):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لأ حكيمة


 :SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _اي جلطتوني انت واياه واياه في هيك وفي هيك اي في ناس بالصوم بكون شغلتها المرئاه بس وهاد عادي والناس ما بتقدر تعرف النوايا في ناس بتتصرف مشان حد يقول عنها والله فلان عمل هيك وفي ناس بتتصرف بس حب للمساعده وهاي نفوس ما بعلم عنها الا ربنا_


لأ وانا عند موقفي ومستحيل اغير هالقناعة ...مش قناعة حقيقة شعبنا بساعد مشان يقولوا عنو نشمي وبس ...انا بعرف اسألوني عن الاردنية

----------


## عُبادة

> لأ وانا عند موقفي ومستحيل اغير هالقناعة ...مش قناعة حقيقة شعبنا بساعد مشان يقولوا عنو نشمي وبس ...انا بعرف اسألوني عن الاردنية


ليش نسألك؟
شايفنا هنود

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لأ وانا عند موقفي ومستحيل اغير هالقناعة ...مش قناعة حقيقة شعبنا بساعد مشان يقولوا عنو نشمي وبس ...انا بعرف اسألوني عن الاردنية


 :Ag:  عفوا احنا شو؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انتوا مش عارفين راسكوا من رجليكوا ولا بتعرفوا قدي عن الاردنية :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انتوا مش عارفين راسكوا من رجليكوا ولا بتعرفوا قدي عن الاردنية


الي بسمعك بقول اكبر مني ولا من عبادة طيب طيب يا جدي هات اتحفنا بعلمك :SnipeR (74):

----------


## عُبادة

> انتوا مش عارفين راسكوا من رجليكوا ولا بتعرفوا قدي عن الاردنية


شايفلي اثنين من هالنوعيات وصرت تحكم عليهم

روح عد خرفان ونام احسنلك :SnipeR (53):  :SnipeR (53):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _الي بسمعك بقول اكبر مني ولا من عبادة طيب طيب يا جدي هات اتحفنا بعلمك_







> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
> _شايفلي اثنين من هالنوعيات وصرت تحكم عليهم 
> 
> روح عد خرفان ونام احسنلك
> _


انا اتهزأت يا اخوانا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> انا اتهزأت يا اخوانا


عادي لازم تتعود

----------

